#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-15
<smoser> just for anyone listening... in  my experience, it pretty much takes 15 days to the day for a AMI page request to go through
<smoser> and if they dont like it, it will be silently ignored
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-16
<mrlemao> Do you know of good pointers on how to migrate a S3 image to a EBS image for the alestic karmic image?
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-12-17
<mrlemao> interesting: I cant access alestic.com from brazil
